# 922 can't connect to internet. Is Dish BS'ing me!?!?



## labmansid

I am a new Dish customer, and have a 922, 722, and a regular HD receiver installed for two weeks now. I have not been able to get the 922 to connect to the internet at all. In broadband setup, it shows connected via ethernet and DHCP is OK, but server and internet connection always show failed. I get valid IP, MAC, and Subnet addresses, and the TX and RX numbers change often.
My Linksys WRT54G router is in another room and is hooked up to the 922 directly via an ethernet cable. My 722 is connected via a wireless gaming adapter. The 722 connects fine this way, and I am able to control/access it fine via Dish Remote Access. However, the 922 refuses to cooperate. I have checked the ethernet cable by hooking my laptop to it (with the wireless turned off, of course), and it connects to the internet fine on it. I have taken the wireless adapter off of the 722 and connected it to the 922, and still nothing. I hook it back up to the 722, and the 722 still works on it. I have restarted my 922 and router numerous times. BTW, my 922 has updated to the latest software, S108. Did not help.
I have done everything Dish support has asked me to try on at least two separate live chats/calls. During one call, the tech asked if my 922 was plugged directly into the wall outlet. When I told her it was plugged into a UPS/battery backup, she said that must be the problem, these units have to be plugged into the wall. So now it is plugged into the wall directly, and still no connection. Not sure why that would be a problem anyway with an ethernet connection.
They sent out a tech yesterday to check it out, and he confirmed with tech support on the phone all the settings. We even doublechecked my internet connection speed, and switched ethernet ports on the router. Finally, he relayed from support to me that Dish is having problems with their network, but only on the part that involves the 922 receivers. Said it has been down completely for several (3-5?) days and they hope to have it back up and running soon. I mentioned that this has been ongoing for me for two weeks now, but they had no explanation for that. 
I have been checking this board on an almost daily basis for some time now, and have not seen any mention of any one here having problems connecting with the internet on their 922. I am having a hard time believing that Dish is having that big of a problem with all 922's connecting. 
At this point having Sling capability and remote access is not a high priority, but I do want it to be ready for when I do need/want it to work. Does anyone here have any thoughts or suggestions on my problem? Is Dish tech support just full of it? 
Thanks in advance for listening and any help offered.


----------



## 356B

Sorry to hear of your problem, when my unit was installed several months go the installer and I sat up an account via Dish with a password and e-mail address. Within 24 hours Sling was working.
Have they tried another 922? Since you seem to have done your part with numerous checks and troubleshooting, one might suspect the 922 is at fault.
Best of luck and post what ultimately is the fix, that way we all learn.:icon_da::new_smili:wizardhat

PS. I can believe Dish or Sling is having problems...since the launch they've had glitches, problems, etc. Hopefully this Sling stuff will be cleaned up soon.:icon_band:new_popco:wave:


----------



## olguy

I just checked and for the second time today I was able to view my 922 via Dish Remote Access. I have done so almost daily for quite a while.


----------



## Rotryrkt

Since you are attempting to connect via ethernet and not slinglink powerline connection, disable DishCOMM. The 922 will always try to connect via slinglink using dishCOMM. I just noticed there was now an option in the DishCOMM menu to disable it. I think this is new with the latest S108 firmware release. Others have had problems trying to connect via ethernet. Try it, it can't hurt anything.


----------



## n0qcu

DishCOMM is not the same thing as the homeplug(sling link) so disabling most likely won't make any difference. But it couldn't hurt to try anyway.


----------



## labmansid

Well I tried disabling DishCOMM, that didn't seem to work. Thanks for the suggestion, though.
Do you think using slinglink would work, rather than trying to use an ethernet cable?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

labmansid said:


> Well I tried disabling DishCOMM, that didn't seem to work.


By any chance is your router filtering access by MAC address?

You might need to change something in your router to ensure your 922 is able to connect.


----------



## Replay

Hello everyone,

I am new here and also a new Dish customer for about a month now. I have a similar problem as OP.

I was able to watch live TV via dish.com (DISH Remote Access) since the 1st day of installation. It just stopped working this weekend. My receiver is also showing S108. The website keeps saying that my receiver is offline under "MY DVR" & "Preferences/Receivers/Receiver Settings" page (tried Firefox & IE on Vista & Win7). I've done the usual receiver and router hard reboot per tech support. I have the same LAN setup since day 1. I didn't have to set up any port forwarding, virtual server, mac filtering, etc.. and no recent config changes on my router and Windows PCs either. Just to test, I've tried port forwarding 5001 UDP & TCP to the 922...Same results.

My home network:

Xbox360 & Vip922<--->Linksys WRT54G/DD-WRT client bridge<~~~~~>D-Link DIR-655<------>cable modem<---->cloud

My 922 has network/internet connectivity. The 360 connects to Xbox Live and the 922 Menu/Broadband setup indicated internet connectivity status is ok (not failed). I can still watch live TV via the Mobile SlingPlayer on my Sprint 3G (SERO HTC2 Win6.5 cooked) and when my HTC2 is connected to my local wireless network. I can also still watch live TV using the SlingPlayer v2.0.3.508 on my Windows desktop and laptop and when the PCs are tethered to my HTC2 Sprint 3G internet access.

Dish Tech Support told me to call them back after a week if the problem still persist. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 356B

Are you logging in through your account at Dish ? if not try that.

:icon_peac:beatdeadhorse::new_smili


----------



## Replay

356B said:


> Are you logging in through your account at Dish ? if not try that.
> 
> :icon_peac:beatdeadhorse::new_smili


Yeah, I logged on to Dish.com using my account. I wouldn't be able to access "MY DVR" & "Preferences/Receivers/Receiver Settings" if I didn't.


----------



## Rotryrkt

n0qcu said:


> DishCOMM is not the same thing as the homeplug(sling link) so disabling most likely won't make any difference. But it couldn't hurt to try anyway.


I realize DishComm is not the same as slinglink. It allows Vip receivers to connect with each other through the house powerlines. All I know is when I disabled DishComm I lost my slinglink connection. I enabled it and connection returned, so it is related to the powerline connection in some way.



labmansid said:


> Well I tried disabling DishCOMM, that didn't seem to work. Thanks for the suggestion, though.
> Do you think using slinglink would work, rather than trying to use an ethernet cable?


Trying a slinglink adapter would be worth a try. Dish recommends a Slinglink Turbo adapter, but I have used a Netgear Homeplug adapter as well. Turbo unit is somewhat faster. Homeplug is built into the 922, just be sure it is plugged directly into an outlet without surge protection. One Homeplug adapter with a cat5 to the router is all that's required.


----------



## slingvip

I am having the same problem with my 922. The techs keep saying its a know issue but haven’t seem to fix the problem yet. It has to be on their side of things because I have a valid IP etc. But while connect to my local network I am able to view TV through a version of the sling player application, but cannot view from their website. Once off my locale network I cannot view with sling player app nor website.


----------



## Replay

Replay said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here and also a new Dish customer for about a month now. I have a similar problem as OP.
> 
> I was able to watch live TV via dish.com (DISH Remote Access) since the 1st day of installation. It just stopped working this weekend. My receiver is also showing S108. The website keeps saying that my receiver is offline under "MY DVR" & "Preferences/Receivers/Receiver Settings" page (tried Firefox & IE on Vista & Win7). I've done the usual receiver and router hard reboot per tech support. I have the same LAN setup since day 1. I didn't have to set up any port forwarding, virtual server, mac filtering, etc.. and no recent config changes on my router and Windows PCs either. Just to test, I've tried port forwarding 5001 UDP & TCP to the 922...Same results.
> 
> My home network:
> 
> Xbox360 & Vip922<--->Linksys WRT54G/DD-WRT client bridge<~~~~~>D-Link DIR-655<------>cable modem<---->cloud
> 
> My 922 has network/internet connectivity. The 360 connects to Xbox Live and the 922 Menu/Broadband setup indicated internet connectivity status is ok (not failed). I can still watch live TV via the Mobile SlingPlayer on my Sprint 3G (SERO HTC2 Win6.5 cooked) and when my HTC2 is connected to my local wireless network. I can also still watch live TV using the SlingPlayer v2.0.3.508 on my Windows desktop and laptop and when the PCs are tethered to my HTC2 Sprint 3G internet access.
> 
> Dish Tech Support told me to call them back after a week if the problem still persist. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


It looks like they fixed the problem on their end. I can watch live TV again on their website.


----------



## labmansid

Well I had a chance to play with the 922 some more last night. I managed to find an adapter that allowed me to hook up the 922 directly to my internet cable, bypassing everything else temporarily. With no router in the loop, lo and behold the 922 showed as connected on all three counts! Of course, I had no way to test it out, since then I had no computer connected to the internet. Once I went back through the router, it dropped the connection again. In fact, I had to reset it just to reestablish the HDCP connection. So, it appears at this point that the 922 does not like to play with others. :nono: I would hope that I don't have to buy one of the Dish recommended routers for another $150-200 just to get this thing connected. I do really like the 922 overall, so hopefully these bugs will get ironed out soon. Just curious now, what kind of router do you guys find that works on this thing?


----------



## 356B

Glad to hear of some process, I use a Airport extreme coupled to a Netgear GS605NA Giga Switch 5Port, it links to my TV, Blu-ray and the 922, I'm hard wired to the video equipment, wireless to my computers, works great.
Best of luck.


----------



## jikhead

I use a Linksys router and didn't have any issues when hooking it up; nor did I have to access the router settings to do anything for the 922. Perhaps you should check your security settings on your router.


----------



## slingvip

Mine is back up and working as well with both sling player app and website. I am running a Belkin router.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

labmansid said:


> Well I had a chance to play with the 922 some more last night. I managed to find an adapter that allowed me to hook up the 922 directly to my internet cable, bypassing everything else temporarily. With no router in the loop, lo and behold the 922 showed as connected on all three counts! Of course, I had no way to test it out, since then I had no computer connected to the internet. Once I went back through the router, it dropped the connection again. In fact, I had to reset it just to reestablish the HDCP connection. So, it appears at this point that the 922 does not like to play with others. :nono: I would hope that I don't have to buy one of the Dish recommended routers for another $150-200 just to get this thing connected. I do really like the 922 overall, so hopefully these bugs will get ironed out soon. Just curious now, what kind of router do you guys find that works on this thing?


Did you ever look at your router config as I suggested earlier in the thread?

Your router may be blocking by MAC address and not allowing your 922 to connect to the internet.


----------



## labmansid

Stewart Vernon said:


> Did you ever look at your router config as I suggested earlier in the thread?
> 
> Your router may be blocking by MAC address and not allowing your 922 to connect to the internet.


I had checked my router settings several days ago before I posted, and tried to make sure anything was disabled that might block access. I'm not sure about the MAC address issue offhand. Is there something in particular I should be looking for in that setting? I'll check it when I get back home this evening. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

labmansid said:


> I had checked my router settings several days ago before I posted, and tried to make sure anything was disabled that might block access. I'm not sure about the MAC address issue offhand. Is there something in particular I should be looking for in that setting? I'll check it when I get back home this evening. Thanks for your help.


Every router has a different interface... so it's hard to say exactly... but something like "Filter by MAC address" would be good to look for... possibly in the firewall config area of the router.

I've seen situations where a router was configured only to allow "known" MAC addresses to connect, so a new device would semi-connect...

I mentioned this because it sounds like you've covered most of the other usual suspects.


----------



## 356B

It seems the Sling system is currently down.  I've been attempting to log on today with zero success. Anyone else notice this. This is the first total failure I've experienced since getting the 922......:bang


----------



## 356B

I ended up backing out of everything, unplugged computer, network, receiver and :dance07:BINGO. I remember in the days of the Apple Classic and Apple II and first generation iMac unplugging was often the fix for oddities. I guess I forgot the most basic rule, when in doubt pull the plug.......:whatdidid


----------



## 356B

The Sling system seems to be gradually coming back to life. :icon_da:Sling sent out a e-mail last night indicating the problems were being addressed and some headway was being made. Various parts of the country are reporting connectivity sporadicly. To join the conversation go to http://answers.slingbox.com, unlike Slings reluctant partner dish TV:blackeye:, Sling is acknowledging the problem and providing a forum for it's customers to vent, rant and give progress updates in their particular areas........:listenup:
Stay tuned..........:icon_band


----------



## labmansid

As an update to my situation, I seem to have everything resolved now. I ended up trying a new router yesterday, a Linksys E3000. I figured I might as well try that route, since even before my troubles with the 922, the old router would occasionally drop internet connection and need to be unplugged to reset.
Once I got the new router set up on the network and plugged the 922 in, it connected immediately. It was fun reconnecting everything.  I was amazed at how well the Sling app worked on my Iphone once the 922 was able to connect.  This is going to be way cool to watch shows on the road or at work (only when absolutely necessary, like during lunch, of course!!). 
Thanks to all for the suggestions and help. I'm a happy camper now!


----------



## jikhead

Good to hear...now all we need to do is get you converted over to Android!:lol:...JK


----------



## 356B

Slingbox has announced the log in/on problems are fixed. My dish tv Sling vip922 is still non-operable for Sling. Anyone have anything to share? or similar experiences?
Thanks.


----------



## 356B

Never mind it's working again after several days......


----------



## Ambavi

If you have an internet connection choice between home plug or cat5 network cable between your router and VIP922, which is more reliable? I am getting new VIP922 this week.


----------



## 356B

I've got wireless stuff for my macs, but what I did was run a ethernet connection (cat5e) directly to my vip922 from my Airport. My TV and Blu-ray are internet capable so I used a Netgear switch to split the line, I'm semi old school and like hard wired stuff, :icon_da: worked out fine. The issue with remote viewing was Sing and dishTV had a server meltdown which lasted nearly 3 weeks. :blackeye: They called it an upgrade, but some suspect an attack. :uglyhamme
Hope this helps,
C. :icon_band


----------



## Ambavi

One more question, now they selling Cat 6 network cable, any major difference between Cat 5e vs.Cat 6? I assume either one will work, right?


----------



## 356B

Ambavi said:


> One more question, now they selling Cat 6 network cable, any major difference between Cat 5e vs.Cat 6? I assume either one will work, right?


I seem to remember checking into that, the consensus seemed to agree that it didn't really matter...in the future who knows.


----------

